
Even the world's best hackers can't beat quantum cryptography - gyre007
https://www.wired.com/2017/02/physicists-test-quantum-cryptography-playing-catch-photons-plane/
======
detaro
Please change the title to the one on the article ("Physicists, Lasers, and an
Airplane: Taking Aim at Quantum Cryptography" right now), per
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

